# Determining if I have line of sight for Directv



## mcholak (Dec 27, 2011)

We have a cabin in the mountains that currently has Dish, I'm interested in looking at DIRECTV since finding out one of our neighbors has it. I was always under the impression that because of satellite position we had no option but Dish. Is there any way to find out if I have line of sight to Directv's satellites? Ideally I would use the same pole my Dish is on, cables, etc. I could move all that if I need to but would still rather confirm that I can see the satellites before doing anything. 

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

There are a few Apps that you can get. Should give you an idea if it will work. I think dishpointer.com is another option.


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

DISH and Directv use different diameter poles.


----------



## mcholak (Dec 27, 2011)

RBA said:


> DISH and Directv use different diameter poles.


Of course they do. As you can tell I haven't gotten very far with this idea.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Use any app with that has AR for pinpoint the satellites up in the sky. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

